
Concurrent marking in V8 - ingve
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2018/06/concurrent-marking.html
======
ralusek
"Our real-world benchmarking framework shows about 65% and 70% reduction in
main thread marking time per garbage collection cycle on mobile and desktop
respectively."

Ships in Chrome 64 and Node v10.

